# A Twin cot or two separate ones? - help!



## Springflower

Hello ladies:flower:

Well at 20 weeks I've finally stopped puking all day every and am now getting excited!

I've started looking at cots. I'm keen on this twin cot, as it will save on space. What do you think? Are they any good or would I be better off getting two separate ones?

Thanks for your help ladies, i have no idea what I'm doing but its great!:happydance:

https://www.tuttibambini.co.uk/swinging-cribscots/alana-twin-cot-vanilla-oak


----------



## wondertwins

First of all.... YAY for no more puking! :flower:

Second...I have never seen anything like that. It's very cute!! 

I'm getting two beds so that I can put one in our bedroom and one in the nursery for the first 4-6 months, during which time, I expect they'll share a bed. I hope to use a little crib divider during that time. (Something like this: https://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153...19x00001a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM756818301) Eventually, we'll move both beds into the nursery.


----------



## bumpfortwo

we've gone for 2 cots. initially i will use a cot for one and moses basket for the other as the first 8 weeks we are tight on space but then want to move them into individual cots. we wanted 2 cots so they can be separate and have the flexibility to move the cots away from each other in the nursery.


----------



## xxxemsxxx

We have two cots which they will move into when they go into their own room.

At the moment they sleep side by side in one of the cots in our room, they seem to like being close to each other, and bashing each other on the head!! But it doesn't wake them up when they do this at the moment. Xx


----------



## Miss MellyG

I have a cotbed which is bigger than a normal cot & will just let them sleep together in there for as long as possible & then just put them straight into beds when they are big enough. 

Mel x


----------



## Mrs R

Hi girls, I have 14 month old b/g twins. We put both babies in the same cot in our room for as long as possible. But at 4 months they were crashing into each other and waking each other up so we moved them to their own cotbeds in their own room. They have happily slep in their own rooms since. But in my experience you will definitely need 2 cots or cotbeds at some stage. At 14
Months, my twins are no where near ready for a bed yet! 

As for the twin cot, it's beautiful and I did look at it too. But I'm so glad I didn't get it as my babies would fight like mad in that!! It's not even that they would fight, they would just be too close, and want to play and most certainly wake each other.

As a mum a year down the line, I hope this helps. For your own sanity (and sleep), get two cots or cotbeds!


----------



## chloe11

we havent bought anything yet but we shall be buying two cot beds as they will eventually need them anyways!! we are planning on buying some from mamas and papas that they can use till they are likr 5-6 yrs old. 

we will be getting two cots too. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Springflower

Thanks ladies:flower:

You've helped me make up my mind. I'll go for two cots I think! 

Watch out form my next thread asking about prams:haha: I have no idea what I'm doing.:blush:

Hope you all have a lovely Christmas!

:kiss:


----------



## chloe11

i have no idea what pram to buy!! i will watch out for your post ;) and see what ppl suggest!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bumblebee117

I have found a pram called mikado duo which i am going to buy, it isnt the most luxurious but i want my lil ones walking by the age of 3 anyways so i think it will do. i found it on ebay for £340 including a few nice accessories. xx


----------



## chloe11

i shall be looking at it!!! hehe! thanks :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

